
AMD announces two more Polaris video cards: RX 470, RX 460 - jseliger
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2016/06/amd-announces-two-more-polaris-video-cards-rx-470-rx-460/
======
lewisl9029
I'd love to see a small, power-efficient, and hopefully cheap Thunderbolt 3
external GPU dock built to house tiny single-slot cards like these.

Bigger cards are going to be overkill for my modest gaming needs and will
probably be bottlenecked by the anemic low-power CPUs in most Ultrabooks
anyways.

